
HipHop for PHP: More Optimizations for Efficient Servers - yarapavan
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/hiphop-for-php-more-optimizations-for-efficient-servers/10150121348198920
======
fmw
It is an interesting account of how they jump through hoops to keep the
infrastructure at that scale despite an unfortunate initial choice regarding
the programming language (PHP won't really make their lives much easier at
this scale). Hyves.nl, a Dutch social network, is also using this and
contributing back to Facebook, according to a link to Git that was included in
this article.

